# Blackhawk ejector rod problem



## tallguy606 (Oct 12, 2010)

Crazy problem with a stainless 6.5 in .357 Blackhawk (1980) I just got. The ejector rod is off center in all the cylinder holes; it barely clears the chamber when entering, and when the rod extends about half an inch out of the rear of the cylinder, it binds up tight against the chamber wall and won't go any farther. So half inch is not enough to clear empty shells from the chamber; I have to pick each one out with my fingernail, annoying. The rod itself isn't even round, it is flattend on the side of the rod closest to the chamber wall (factory? or someone's attempt at a fix?) Since the rod must go through a hole in the frame, how can any adjustment be made? Shouldn't the rod go freely the length of the rod? How could Ruger QC let this get through? any ideas appreciated


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't have Ruger experience, but your description makes me think that the ejector rod is bent or bowed.
Can you check for that, perhaps with a straight-edge?

You didn't specify whether the gun was new or used. A previous owner may have bent or bowed the rod trying to push a tightly-stuck case or cartridge out.


----------



## tallguy606 (Oct 12, 2010)

*rod straight*

The ejector rod is straight. Taking out the cylinder and sighting down the rod in its fully out position, is straight. If the rod was bent, it could not pass thru the hole in the frame. The problem is -- the angle the rod takes leaving the housing and passing through the frame. The further back the rod goes, it travels slightly DOWN and IN - it does not come straight back to remain in the middle of the cylinder hole. The ejector housing is tight against the barrel. This is a used gun - 30 years old - anyone know if Ruger would fix this gratis or if I would have a big expense to get it fixed? Thanks


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Not to beat a dead horse, but...
It's also possible that the ejector rod is straight, yet at the same time is bent at its root such that it emerges from its housing and frame-tunnel at a slight angle.
Further, since the only way to regulate windage (assuming a fixed rear sight, _à la_ Colt) is to twist the barrel slightly, it is also possible that the ejector rod housing is a little bit out of alignment with the frame tunnel and the cylinder, thus aiming the rod toward one side.
Can you check these possibilities out, too?


----------



## tallguy606 (Oct 12, 2010)

*yeah, hadn't thought of that*

I see your point. If the ejector rod housing is mounted (screwed to the barrel) just a degree or two off of true, it would be twisted in relation to cylinder holes and the rod would not go down the center of the chambers (need to check another blackhawk to see if rod does in fact travel near the middle of the chamber all the way back). The gun has adj sights. If the ej rod housing screw hole is off by just a little bit, not sure how that could be fixed. Once had another blackhawk with front sight completely missing -- sent to Ruger , they put on whole new barrel. Didn't cost much , as I recall. Thanks, I'll investigate further.


----------

